# mdf mdf mdf and a bit of oak



## andychip38 (2 Jan 2014)

hi starting with 3 sheets of 12mm mdf cutting 12mm wide 2mm deep groves at 85mm apart


----------



## Mar_mite (2 Jan 2014)

What's it gonna be? Nice jig.


----------



## andychip38 (3 Jan 2014)

have a guess . i was very happy with the jig only took a few minutes to make 
next bit cut the sheets into 45mm strips and prime the edges


----------



## n0legs (3 Jan 2014)

I guess an absolutely gigantic harmonica :?: :shock:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Jan 2014)

some sort of LED containing light box cover or maybe a radiator box cover??? Think we'll need more clues than what you've posted so far (I will anyway


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Jan 2014)

Wine bottle holder- alot of bottles 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mar_mite (4 Jan 2014)

I haven't got a clue. Some sort of screen or room divider?


----------



## andychip38 (4 Jan 2014)

1100 little bits of mdf .


----------



## blackrodd (4 Jan 2014)

Bingo markers!
Rodders


----------



## andychip38 (5 Jan 2014)

little more today


----------



## Zeddedhed (5 Jan 2014)

Torsion box type thingy perhaps?


----------



## the_g_ster (5 Jan 2014)

Is there a prize for this one?


----------



## andychip38 (6 Jan 2014)

yes the prize is i will send you a pm saying WELL DONE YOU ARE CORRECT


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (8 Jan 2014)

Is it a display cabinet for small figures, warhammer maybe...?


----------



## bellringer (8 Jan 2014)

still no idea what it is


----------



## MMUK (8 Jan 2014)

A display cabinet for N gauge stock and locos? Pigeon holes don't look big enough for 00 gauge....


----------



## n0legs (8 Jan 2014)

Big stencil for spraying cricket score boards.


----------



## petermillard (9 Jan 2014)

MMUK":170ktt30 said:


> A display cabinet for N gauge stock and locos? Pigeon holes don't look big enough for 00 gauge....


Was wondering about some kind of display case for collections myself - Dinky toys was my first thought - but I keep getting stuck on why you'd only prime the edges; if you were going to spray it then priming the edges in advance wouldn't make much difference, and if you're going to roller it, then painting before fabrication makes more sense, surely?


----------



## andychip38 (9 Jan 2014)

your on the right track now will get a bit more done over weekend


----------



## MMUK (9 Jan 2014)

Right TRACK? Is that supposed to be a hint or a Freudian slip?


----------



## andychip38 (12 Jan 2014)

more mdf not even started on the oak bit yet


----------



## bellringer (12 Jan 2014)

still no idea


----------



## n0legs (12 Jan 2014)

Mashed potato masher ??


----------



## John. B (13 Jan 2014)

Thimble display stand :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nev (13 Jan 2014)

giant printers trays for display porpoises?


----------



## andychip38 (19 Jan 2014)

at last the oak bit


----------



## andychip38 (26 Jan 2014)

all done they just need 1200 watches now to fill em


----------



## kernowjoiner24 (26 Jan 2014)

Very good, would never had guessed ! Looks a very fiddly project :?


----------



## MMUK (26 Jan 2014)

You definitely have more patience than me Andy. Just looking at those pigeon holes and counting the number of half lap crucifix joints brings me out in a cold sweat :lol:

Excellent work


----------

